# Taiho-Jitsu



## LawDog (Mar 31, 2007)

Has any formally trained in Taiho-Jitsu/Jutsu?


----------



## MarkBarlow (Apr 2, 2007)

I've trained with a taiho-jutsu instructor for maybe a grand total of 8 hours.  Not enough to matter but I did find it interesting.


----------



## bignick (Apr 3, 2007)

My shodan certificate is signed by Sensei Darrell Craig of Houston and is technically in Taiho-jutsu I beleive.   I think I'm still a current member of the Seishan-Kai as well.


----------



## donald (Apr 4, 2007)

I thought that this was an area of practice of the schools of Ninjitsu? 

1stJohn1:9


----------



## mrhnau (Apr 4, 2007)

donald said:


> I thought that this was an area of practice of the schools of Ninjitsu?
> 
> 1stJohn1:9


That's Taijutsu. I don't think the term is unique to ninjutsu though...


----------

